# whats the most puppies a maltese has



## snuggles07 (Oct 3, 2004)

just wandered if anyone has had that many thanks snuggles07


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I have no idea about this stuff but i know Sunny's litter had 7


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

7?! thats crazy, i thought lucy's litter was a lot w/4.. lol.

i've read that 2-3 is normal, but then again, just something i've read...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Both my dogs came from litters of 4. Peanut and 1 girl were the only survivors of their litter. I don't know anything else about litter size.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Abby came from a litter of 2. 1 boy and 1 girl


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My first Maltese Rosebud had a total of 4 girls in her litter and Kallie was the only girl in a litter of 4.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Snuggles07-

If I may ask you, what happend? I personally think that a litter of 5-7 for a Maltese (small dog) is a bit unusual. Is this your first time breeding? Were you careful in selecting the possible dog/bitch combinations?


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Last year my breeder had a bitch that had a litter of 5...4 boys and 1 girl. The sire was one of her champions. I agree that the litter is a little larger than the norm...but definitely not unheard of.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar was one of 4; 3 boys and one girl.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bailey was 1 in 4...3boys,1girl
Kirbie was 1 in 2...1boy,1girl


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi was the only one in her litter.

The breeder I'm thinking of getting my second puppy from has 2 litters due soon. She thinks the first has 3-4 and the second 1, maybe 2.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Chloe came from a litter of three - 2 girls 1 boy


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Tini came from a litter of 4, only 3 survived.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Before i got Sunny when i was looking at differnt litters one i looked at had like 9 puppies in it i think







and they wernt like big maltese either i saw the parents, one of the reasons i didnt get of those the parents were just so badly behaved i was worried it would be a trate passed on to my puppy


----------



## snuggles07 (Oct 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Apr 14 2005, 10:24 PM
> *Hi Snuggles07-
> 
> If I may ask you, what happend?  I personally think that a litter of 5-7 for a Maltese (small dog) is a bit unusual.  Is this your first time breeding?  Were you careful in selecting the possible dog/bitch combinations?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52848*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## snuggles07 (Oct 3, 2004)

this is her second litter last was 3 same male i have them both she ended up having a total of 6 1 stillborn the puppies seem to be doing well.she is 6 ponds the male is 4 lbs pedigree maltese it amazes me i had never heard of it thanks for your replys snuggles07


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Glad mommy is ok. She has family to feed.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Average is 2-3 per litter. I have haerd of Maltese with 5!
Good luck with your litter and please send photos!


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

Audrey came from a litter of 5. 3 boys, 2 girls.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

hey sorry i know this is an old topic but i have a question..my puppy (that i dont have yet) is from a litter of 2 but then one died, so since she is the only one feeding from the mother does this mean that she is going to grow up to be bigger than she would have been if there were more puppies? or is size purely genetic? thanks! lori


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

as far as i know your little puppy will only eat as much as any puppy would. she'll have the same appetite, etc no matter what


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Singletons could be larger as a puppy because they get more nutrients. However, they will grow to what they are meant to be.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

l.e. was 1 of 4: 2 girls and 2 boys


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie came from a litter of 3.... 1 died at birth... 1 little girl died at 6 months old... and then kodie


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewMom328_@May 10 2005, 08:04 PM
> *hey sorry i know this is an old topic but i have a question..my puppy (that i dont have yet) is from a litter of 2 but then one died, so since she is the only one feeding from the mother does this mean that she is going to grow up to be bigger than she would have been if there were more puppies? or is size purely genetic? thanks! lori
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61456*


[/QUOTE]


Vinny is a singleton, he was a very big puppy when he was born. Both parents are 6lbs and Vinny at 10 1/2 months is barely hitting the 5lb mark.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Prissy was a litter of 6 and she had 5 last time and has never had any still born pups my parents have reaised chihuahuas for over 30 years SB pups some times just happen. If you PM me I could talkt ot you about what could be the problem in further detail. However it could be related to the moms health age and a few other issues. I'm happy to help in any way I know it can be a handful with 5 cotton balls runing around.

P.S. I had never mentioned before that I breed prissy due to the major debate issue with BYB. Prissy is a trained service dog for the hearing impaired (no not me) the program we are in likes her traits. we breed her to get puppies for impaired people so far out of 3 litters and 12 pups 7 have been placed with hearing impaired people or are general service dogs.


----------



## snuggles07 (Oct 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@May 25 2005, 11:46 PM
> *Prissy was a litter of 6 and she had 5 last time and has never had any still born pups my parents have reaised chihuahuas for over 30 years SB pups some times just happen. If you PM me I could talkt ot you about what could be the problem in further detail. However it could be related to the moms health age and a few other issues. I'm happy to help in any way I know it can be a handful with 5 cotton balls runing around.
> 
> P.S. I had never mentioned before that I breed prissy due to the major debate issue with BYB. Prissy is a trained service dog for the hearing impaired (no not me) the program we are in likes her traits. we breed her to get puppies for impaired people so far out of 3 litters and 12 pups 7 have been placed with hearing impaired people or are general service dogs.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65346*


[/QUOTE]
thank you very much yes it did effect my females health she was hospitalized 2 times and i had to hand feed my female will be getting fixed.the puppies are doing great and healthy mom is in recovery it took all her calcium thank god my baby is ok it has been a learning experience.i just want to love my babies now and enjoy them thanks for your concern this site is great snuggles07


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@May 26 2005, 12:46 AM
> *Prissy was a litter of 6 and she had 5 last time and has never had any still born pups my parents have reaised chihuahuas for over 30 years SB pups some times just happen. If you PM me I could talkt ot you about what could be the problem in further detail. However it could be related to the moms health age and a few other issues. I'm happy to help in any way I know it can be a handful with 5 cotton balls runing around.
> 
> P.S. I had never mentioned before that I breed prissy due to the major debate issue with BYB. Prissy is a trained service dog for the hearing impaired (no not me) the program we are in likes her traits. we breed her to get puppies for impaired people so far out of 3 litters and 12 pups 7 have been placed with hearing impaired people or are general service dogs.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65346*


[/QUOTE]

Gosh I think what you are doing is wonderful. Personally, I don't see this as relating to the BYB issue at all..... apples and oranges IMHO!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 11 2005, 11:04 AM
> *Kodie came from a litter of 3.... 1 died at birth... 1 little girl died at 6 months old... and then kodie
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







ok I might be asking the wrong ? but did something happen to Kodie if it did I missed the thread. It sounds like he passed away







I hope I'm wrong but if not please know how sorry we our for you he is so precious


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Theresa+Jun 12 2005, 02:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










ok I might be asking the wrong ? but did something happen to Kodie if it did I missed the thread. It sounds like he passed away







I hope I'm wrong but if not please know how sorry we our for you he is so precious
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71871
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm not Kodie's mom but I didn't want you to worry!! Kodie has not passed away... just goes to show how our words can be misinterpreted when writing...


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jun 12 2005, 11:27 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I'm not Kodie's mom but I didn't want you to worry!! Kodie has not passed away... just goes to show how our words can be misinterpreted when writing...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71872
[/B][/QUOTE]
 Oh I'm so glad to here that it really scared me. He's just so precious they all are








Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

I think they are saying that the other two puppies in Kodie's litter died.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex was one of two boys. I hear more boys are born than girls on average. Not sure if that is true or not.


----------

